# Creed [2015]



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

a.k.a. _Rocky VII_



> From Warner Bros. Pictures and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures comes award-winning filmmaker Ryan Coogler’s “Creed.”  The film explores a new chapter in the “Rocky” story and stars Academy Award nominee Sylvester Stallone in his iconic role.  The film also reunites Coogler with his “Fruitvale Station” star Michael B. Jordan as the son of Apollo Creed.
> 
> Adonis Johnson (Jordan) never knew his famous father, world heavyweight champion Apollo Creed, who died before he was born.  Still, there’s no denying that boxing is in his blood, so Adonis heads to Philadelphia, the site of Apollo Creed’s legendary match with a tough upstart named Rocky Balboa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh ... I thought it was something else.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is gonna be great.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

I get to actually see a "Rocky" movie on the big screen.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

Yo Stunna


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2015)

I thought this was about the greatest band of all time


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

> Adonis Johnson (Jordan) never knew his famous father, world heavyweight champion Apollo Creed, who died before he was born.



.

Correction: its not about Apollo Creed's son.

Its about his grandson.

Other than that, great news!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

> *his* famous *father*, world heavyweight champion *Apollo Creed*


**


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 26, 2015)

The official synopsis from Warner Bros. and MGM says son not grandson.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **





tari101190 said:


> The official synopsis from Warner Bros. and MGM says son not grandson.



.

Apollo Creed died in the 1980's.

His son would be at least 30-40 years old.  

Probably too old to compete in boxing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

>Rocky gives the champion a run for his money in 2006 at 59 years old

but Adonis can't get into boxing at the age of 30?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Rocky gives the champion a run for his money in 2006 at 59 years old
> 
> but Adonis can't get into boxing at the age of 30?



.

Imdb says its Apollo Creed's grandson.

I think they're the only ones who got it right.

Rocky didn't start boxing at the age of 30, you silly goose.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2015)

Grandson would make more sense


----------



## eepdoodle (Feb 26, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Imdb says its Apollo Creed's grandson.
> 
> ...



It's possible Adonis had been boxing before but is only now reaching out to Rock to better improve his game. Just a thought.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

eepdoodle said:


> It's possible Adonis had been boxing before but is only now reaching out to Rock to better improve his game. Just a thought.



.

If for no other reason, they'll avoid it being Apollo Creed's son to avoid comparing Apollo's son with Rocky's son.  They probably won't do a story where Rocky's son is struggling in life.  And Apollo's son is a boxing genius in his midlife years.  It makes sense if its Apollo's grandson because it avoids that comparison.  

But I doubt Rocky's son will be an average joe and Apollo's son will be some type of superstar.

Also, if someone hasn't achieved something significant in sports by the time they hit 30.  The odds are they never will.  A lot of peoples athletic careers are over by the time they hit 30.  Yeah, I know Rocky was past his prime in the original movie and all the movies afterward.  But, it doesn't mean lightning will strike twice.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

Who cares if Adonis is more successful than Robert? 

If anything, it'd make more sense for Adonis to be Apollo's son. Rocky blamed himself for Apollo's death in the ring, and now Apollo's son (who, because of Rocky, never knew his father) wants Rocky to put _him_ in the ring?

The dynamic loses so much if you make Apollo the grandfather.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Who cares if Adonis is more successful than Robert?
> 
> If anything, it'd make more sense for Adonis to be Apollo's son. Rocky blamed himself for Apollo's death in the ring, and now Apollo's son (who, because of Rocky, never knew his father) wants Rocky to put _him_ in the ring?
> 
> The dynamic loses so much if you make Apollo the grandfather.



.

Robert is portrayed by Sylvester Stallone's IRL son.

You don't think he's going to make a movie that makes Apollo Creed's son look better than his own son, do you?

Would you do that, if you had a son?

*edit* -  Wait.  Sylvester Stallone's son was in Rocky 5, not Balboa.  My bad.  

Still.  I doubt its Apollo Creed's son.  But we shall see.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

No, he was also in "Balboa".

He was a struggling corporate employee.

If the series has shown us anything since "Rocky V", it's that Stallone has zero issues humbling his characters. Rocky lost all his money, Adrian died of cancer, his son has already been shown to be treading water in the corporate world...

Yes. Adonis is gonna look better than Robert. And yes, I'd give my son a role as someone who isn't necessarily successful, because it's just that: a role.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> No, he was also in "Balboa".
> 
> He was a struggling corporate employee.
> 
> ...



.

Imdb says Milo Ventimiglia portrayed Rocky's son in Balboa.



Eh.  I still think it would be weird if it was Apollo's son.  

It would be like Kaguya coming out of nowhere in Naruto.

I think you say what you would and wouldn't do, too easily.  

Sylvester Stallone has been self destructive with his "people take movies too seriously" thing of late.  Expendables is proof of that.  Maybe, he's self destructing like George Lucas did with the star wars prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Imdb says Milo Ventimiglia portrayed Rocky's son in Balboa.


I was talking about the character appearing, not who he was played by.



> It would be like Kaguya coming out of nowhere in Naruto.


wut



> I think you say what you would and wouldn't do, too easily.


Because I see that blind nepotism is a lame practice and I wouldn't participate in it? Because I know that even if I cast my son as a serial rapist it wouldn't make him one in real life and wouldn't mean I loved him any less?

Yeah, okay.



> Sylvester Stallone has been self destructive with his "people take movies too seriously" thing of late.  Expendables is proof of that.  Maybe, he's self destructing like George Lucas did with the star wars prequels.


Stallone clearly learned his lesson after "Rocky IV" and "Rocky V"; he said as much. Why do you think "Balboa" was so good?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I was talking about the character appearing, not who he was played by.
> 
> wut
> 
> ...



.

You didn't know Rocky's son was played by Sage Stallone in Rocky 5?

You say blind nepotism is a lame practice and you wouldn't participate in it.  But, you're participating in it right now by siding with certain people against me, are you not?  

You "wouldn't love your son less if you gave him a shitty role"?  That's like you getting your son a rock and stick for christmas and saying..  "This doesn't mean I love you any less, son"! 

I still haven't seen Balboa.  The first Expandables was ok.  The other Expendables were terrible.  If Creed is anything like the Expendables sequels, it'll be horrible.


----------



## eepdoodle (Feb 27, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Also, if someone hasn't achieved something significant in sports by the time they hit 30.  The odds are they never will.  A lot of peoples athletic careers are over by the time they hit 30.  Yeah, I know Rocky was past his prime in the original movie and all the movies afterward.  But, it doesn't mean *lightning will strike twice*.



This is Stallone we?re talking about. I think that?s exactly where he?s aiming here - recapturing the magic of the first movie by emulating the elements that made it so good (with a little ?eye of the tiger? thrown in for good measure).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

That's what "Rocky V" tried to do, and it failed.

"Balboa" also tried, and it succeeded. 

Let's see how that goes this time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> The character has lived a long and full life.
> 
> It wouldn't be a tragedy where he died too young at 21 years of age without being able to experience the fullness of his life.


As if someone dying old rather than young somehow stops dying from cancer from being sad; especially when it's someone as beloved as Rocky.



> Rocky 5 and Balboa were completely different.
> 
> You can't say they both tried to do the same thing, because they're nothing alike, not in the smallest way.


...

I refuse to believe that you're this damn simple-minded, so I've no choice but to assume you're just trying to get my goat.

The two movies were both attempts to get back at the roots of the "Rocky" series--to work with the materials that made the original couple films resonate with so many people. Stallone sought to take Rocky out of the mansion and humble him--make him the underdog once more that others could closer empathize with again. He screwed that up in "Rocky V" by making a bad film, and "Balboa" was his second shot at ending the series on the right note.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

And saying that they're "nothing alike, not in the smallest way" is _utterly_ asinine. 

They both feature a retired Rocky, back living in the less than opulent areas of Philadelphia, where he struggles with an estranged relationship with his son, to say the least.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> As if someone dying old rather than young somehow stops dying from cancer from being sad; especially when it's someone as beloved as Rocky.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> And saying that they're "nothing alike, not in the smallest way" is _utterly_ asinine.
> 
> They both feature a retired Rocky, back living in the less than opulent areas of Philadelphia, where he struggles with an estranged relationship with his son, to say the least.



.

What "materials" do you believe "resonate" with people, that need to be recreated?  Rocky 5 and Balboa have nothing in common in that area.

You say the things that made the series great need to be recreated.

Then you talk about ending the series on a good note.  Is ending the series on a good note what made the original movies great?  That doesn't even make sense.

Your mouth moves and words come out, but the things you say are more like random spam than something coherent that was authored by a person with a decent grasp of reality.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

a'ight, you got me; nice trolling, Insanity Check.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2015)

Ayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 27, 2015)

Its official.

"Trolling" is the new "thx Obama".

:WOW


----------



## eepdoodle (Feb 27, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Emulating what elements?



Sorry, I thought that was implied: an underdog, given a shot, and going the distance against the odds with the help of a grizzled old veteran.

Yes, very similar to Rocky V. It wasn?t the premise that was off in that movie. It was the execution that was a pile of shit.

I think Sly is wanting to pass the torch and maybe spawn a new franchise in the process. Tommy Gunn was a dickhole that no one cared about. Apollo?s son though? That?s got some legs.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

I mean, you can either be trolling or a dumbass.

Take yo pick.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 27, 2015)

eepdoodle said:


> Sorry, I thought that was implied: an underdog, given a shot, and going the distance against the odds with the help of a grizzled old veteran.
> 
> Yes, very similar to Rocky V. It wasn?t the premise that was off in that movie. It was the execution that was a pile of shit.
> 
> I think Sly is wanting to pass the torch and maybe spawn a new franchise in the process. Tommy Gunn was a dickhole that no one cared about. Apollo?s son though? That?s got some legs.



Tommy Gunn was never an underdog battling the odds with the help of a grizzled veteran.  He was portrayed as a naive kid who was seduced by pseudo Don King.  He threw everyone that mattered under a bus.  It was a story about betrayal.  Completely different from Balboa.



Stunna said:


> I mean, you can either be trolling or a dumbass.
> 
> Take yo pick.



Like I said before, Stunna.

It seems like you just say whatever you think the right thing is to say.  You don't bother thinking if the things you're saying are true or not.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Stallone posted this picture to his Instagram


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

why the hat tho


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

it's a Rocky staple


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why the hat tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope Micheal B's character isn't going to be a dick like Tommy Gunn.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

tommy gunn, the...pornstar?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Rocky chose Tommy as a successor in Rocky V...it didn't work out.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2015)

Luca 

I wonder if Adonis is gonna have any resentment toward Rocky for "letting his dad die".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Uv554B7YHk4[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Lupe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 1, 2015)

Dat Lupe indeed. Everything about this looks good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Best cashgrab ever


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

this doesn't even really _feel_ like a cashgrab to me

like, obviously it's riding on the coattails of the Rocky series, and there didn't need to be another movie after Balboa, but this was the best direction possible for a seventh movie to take; it feels like an organic progression


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

The black motorcycle gang at the end totally makes this film unrealistic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this doesn't even really _feel_ like a cashgrab to me
> 
> like, obviously it's riding on the coattails of the Rocky series, and there didn't need to be another movie after Balboa, but this was the best direction possible for a seventh movie to take; it feels like an organic progression




lol you think?

Eventually Balboa was gonna need a walker to get into that ring


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> The black motorcycle gang at the end totally makes this film unrealistic


tfw Detective continues to expose how little he knows about black people



~Gesy~ said:


> lol you think?
> 
> Eventually Balboa was gonna need a walker to get into that ring


...not just the fact that Rocky's stepped out of the ring again, but the fact that he's a trainer again and to Apollo's son--who's the new main protagonist


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tfw Detective continues to expose how little he knows about black people



I've purposely forgotten more about black people than you will ever learn in your lifetime, Stunna

And I am pretty sure I've lived and interacted with more black people than you have, too

Stunna forgetting that I lived through the Ruff Ryders era smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2015)

there _are_ actual Black Motorcycle clubs...

they do stunts on Rice rockets and die a lot. 

There was this one cat who lived in my building who had his Busa stolen...he cried, it was embarrassing.


That said I do believe Detective knows more about factual blackness than Stunner


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> there _are_ actual Black Motorcycle clubs...
> 
> they do stunts on Rice rockets and die a lot.
> 
> There was this one cat who lived in my building who had his Busa stolen...he cried, it was embarrassing.


yup; a ton of my uncles and cousins on my dad's side sit around all day fixing up bikes and driving them around



> That said I do believe Detective knows more about factual blackness than Stunner


...


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> there _are_ actual Black Motorcycle clubs...
> 
> they do stunts on Rice rockets and die a lot.
> 
> There was this one cat who lived in my building who had his Busa stolen...he cried, it was embarrassing.



Oh, I do know that as well. I was just making my comments as a joke that ended up rustling Stunna, as I predicted

sasuga



> That said I do believe Detective knows more about factual blackness than Stunner



Stunna ain't about that original BET programming life

He was too young to remember the struggle


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

Detective trying to save face to preserve his pseudo-intellectual facade smh


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this doesn't even really _feel_ like a cashgrab to me
> 
> like, obviously it's riding on the coattails of the Rocky series, and there didn't need to be another movie after Balboa, but this was the best direction possible for a seventh movie to take; it feels like an organic progression



Yes it does, even if it's cashgrab I dont think cashgrabing was the initial intention. You can see heart put into this movie. Even if it's just trailers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Any movie that goes pass 2 sequels is technically a cashgrab to me.

But this just might be the rare occurrence where we may get something good out of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2015)

even if the story is clearly intended to go past two sequels? why can't a single sequel be a cashgrab??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2015)

Any sequel could be cashgrab;but I can't think of any films that's_ meant_ to have 3 follow-ups atm. You'd have to have some serious confidence in what you're selling to plan that far ahead. So that's the line i'll draw . 

It's usually: 
1)Film is released
2)"Hey, they actually liked it, let's make another"


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 5, 2015)

Previous Rocky was definitely a Cash grab, this feels more like The Force Awakens, a natural progression of the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2015)

I dunno. I saw the trailer and thought: Looks like every generic boxing movie ever made...except Rocky is in it. It doesn't even look like he's going to have a sizable role. To the movies credit though, I am glad that they aren't using Rocky's name in the title. That gives me some hope that it isn't just a stealthy way to recapture Rocky gold. 

I suspect that Southpaw will be better, but I think I'd rather this if only because Southpaw looks ruthlessly depressing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Previous Rocky was definitely a Cash grab, this feels more like The Force Awakens, a natural progression of the story.



Implying the force awakens its not a cash grab.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Previous Rocky was definitely a Cash grab, this feels more like The Force Awakens, a natural progression of the story.


Rocky V was a confessed cash grab. Rocky Balboa feels like a sincere attempt to redeem the series (as well as a personal vanity project for Stallone).



MartialHorror said:


> I dunno. I saw the trailer and thought: Looks like every generic boxing movie ever made...except Rocky is in it.


Fuk you too


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm actually one of the few people who likes Rocky V. Yeah, there are some bad moments, but it takes the franchise in a new direction without completely discarding the formula. Rocky Balboa is part epilogue/part nostalgia trip, but I've always been underwhelmed by it. Rocky IV is overrated, having a crappy pace despite going for cheesy entertainment. 

I love the original and like 2-3 though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm actually one of the few people who likes Rocky V.


Yeah, I wouldn't call Rocky V a good movie, but I'm still a big fan of it. People like to say differently for some reason, but it's no worse than Rocky IV (which I also really like in spite of being a bad movie). I'd take it over that movie, to be honest. Maybe. Depends on my mood. But I digress.



> Rocky Balboa is part epilogue/part nostalgia trip, but I've always been underwhelmed by it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2015)

I think i will give this one a miss as well like i did with Balboa


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

no beef, homie

no beef


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2015)

No shade either here homie


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2015)

Movie looks decent could be good.  I liked the trailer


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JQ9OhBYjTds[/YOUTUBE]

RIP Paulie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 15, 2015)

lol Chickens are slowing down



and fucking Stunner naming this thread after himself...this ain't no Disney princess movie


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> lol Chickens are slowing down
> 
> 
> 
> and fucking Stunner naming this thread after himself...this ain't no Disney princess movie



Stunna with that shameless and unnecessary plug about himself in the thread title, indeed

Only thing he has common with the film, is that he would have caught the chicken too, because his hunger was too strong


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

you know good and well I didn't name the thread after myself smh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

That's pretty narcissistic of you Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm sad that Paulie is dead too.  But he pissed me off during the first Rocky.  Let's face it.  The guy was kind of a dickhead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

The thread title has really soured me on the film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2015)

Agreed anything associated with this Stunna guy is terrible


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Agreed anything associated with this Stunna guy is terrible


I would argue.  But his betrayal is still too fresh.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

**


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Spoiler alert: Rocky was dead the whole time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

You know, maybe it's my imagination because I definitely didn't watch it, but I seem to recall a film starring Stallone in a Rocky-esque role of a retired boxer, who came out of retirement due to some young punk boxer taking an issue with his video game version beating the fuck out of the latter's video game version.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

"Rocky Balboa" was a solid movie.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Rocky Balboa" was a solid movie.



Whoa, it was actually a Rocky film!?   

I kept thinking it was a Rocky story ripoff and refused to watch it for years as a result. I kept thinking Rocky Balboa was another film altogether, and kept wondering why I didn't have a need to watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes it's real, and it's one of the better films in the series; it made up for "Rocky V" as what was then the last installment of the series very well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

The one that pits Rocky against Tarver is the one that I haven't seen.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, I will definitely watch it now, for sure. I guess Rocky V did some extreme damage on my soul, because I probably mixed it up with Rocky Balboa as the reason to refuse watching it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2015)

Does Stallone has a clause in his contract where he has to somehow star in any movie about boxing while wearing a fedora?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, seeing as how he wasn't in "Southpaw"...


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2015)

*Film:* Creed
*Rating:* ★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* I liked that remastered version of the Rocky theme, and the soundtrack was good. Also, I liked the main girl. But other than that, I was never amazed nor disappointed. Kind of mediocre in a way. No emotion.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

I disagree with the assertion of mediocrity and no emotion.

I thought it was dope, myself. And no, that isn't Rocky-bias speaking.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Tessa Thompson


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

We agree on that point, though.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

tbh, I felt there was a huge lack of proper, gradual progression in the film

It felt rushed

And forcing moments

But holy shit, those one takes, doe. iirc, this is the same director that did Fruitvale Station. So the cinematography and visuals were amazing. Dat Intro for Creed, and especially Conlan's entrance.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

The OST was the real highlight of the film, doe

[YOUTUBE]dGANPsZSEGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

We agree that the movie looked great. The one take fight scene was great, and the other long takes and visual tricks were fun too. Visually this is the best of the series.

As for gradual progression, I thought that was actually an effective element of the film in retrospect. There were so many gratifying moments in the movie thanks to build up.

That being said, I do agree that there were certain things that could have been handled better. One example would be the reunion of Adonis and Tessa Thompson in the UK. This is a guy who has felt abandoned all his life, he lets a girl in and begs her not to shut him off, she does it, and next time they meet it's all smiles again.

_But_ to add onto that, there were other moments where I felt that the movie's brevity was a benefit. Two examples: when Adonis and Tessa had their first fight and it was quickly resolved and when Rocky tried to hide his test results and they were quickly found. Those were two tropes that usually grind a film to a halt, but they were mercifully brief here.

And yes, the soundtrack was _so_ good. Adonis' theme was great; I'm tryna' find it as we speak.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VWFfr1t5mgQ[/YOUTUBE]



I really liked Tessa's music as well.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Stunna

[youtube]1ZP-SksmM_k[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> [YOUTUBE]tHioEC9itTg[/YOUTUBE]



Freddie


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 29, 2015)

Best movie i've seen in months in my honest opinion. I hope we get a sequel because i wanna see "Stuntman" get his ass handed to him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought if anything, there was sometimes TOO much emotion. The one part where I thought it was too much was when Adonis starts shedding tears in the jail cell after Rocky correctly points out all of his problems. I somewhat had the urge to gag. 

Nevertheless, the film usually worked its magic on me. I felt whatever the movie wanted me to feel and the ending brought a deserved cheer from the audience. 

Do I want a sequel? I'm not sure. "Adonis" worked well, but it still couldn't completely escape the shadow of "Rocky". I kind of want a sequel to completely do its own thing, but either it will be stuck to the same formula (Rocky II) or fans will revolt for trying something different (Rocky V). Boxing movies have been done so many times that it's hard to really tread new ground.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought if anything, there was sometimes TOO much emotion. The one part where I thought it was too much was when Adonis starts shedding tears in the jail cell after Rocky correctly points out all of his problems. I somewhat had the urge to gag.


Really? I thought the tears were appropriate there. 

Adonis was at his emotional nadir at that point, and we hadn't seen him so vulnerable before. I mean, I know _I_ would have cried then.

inb4 "yeah, but ofc you would"



> Do I want a sequel? I'm not sure. "Adonis" worked well, but it still couldn't completely escape the shadow of "Rocky". I kind of want a sequel to completely do its own thing, but either it will be stuck to the same formula (Rocky II) or fans will revolt for trying something different (Rocky V). Boxing movies have been done so many times that it's hard to really tread new ground.


Hard pass on a sequel. They've done pretty much all they can with this series. For the second time.

Plus, another installment would risk sullying what "Balboa" and "Creed" did for the series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Really? I thought the tears were appropriate there.
> 
> Adonis was at his emotional nadir at that point, and we hadn't seen him so vulnerable before. I mean, I know _I_ would have cried then.
> 
> ...



-It's a tough call and I dont consider my point as a criticism as a personal opinion. Tears in film always seem...odd, to me. I guess I should be content that they didnt do the cliche 'single tear rolling down their cheek' instead.

- Well, if they do a sequel, I'd presume it would just focus on the rise of Adonis. But the Rocky franchise- like them or not- explored all the possibilities of this. We see Rocky get soft, fight for vengeance, become a trainer, alienate his family in an attempt to pursue his dreams, get arrogant, get humbled, etc. What can Adonis do that Rocky hasn't already done? 

The only thing they can do is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kill off Rocky, but even then...they already did that with Mickey.




I suppose they can make it a Zombie film, where Adonis has to use his boxing skills to survive an undead invasion. Or when China creates a boxing robot and Adonis has to overcome all the odds and defeat it. Or maybe Adonis gets sent back in time and has to box cave-men, with the climax being when Adonis is forced to battle a T-Rex. But he tames the dinosaur and rides it up those iconic stairs to victory. Or maybe he just goes back in time to the 1970's, where he will have a three-way boxing match with Apollo and Rocky (CGI is required).

Okay, maybe they can do a lot with the sequels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Michael B. Said he's prepared for a sequel if everything goes well.

And...looks like things are going well; so don't be surprised.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 28, 2015)

Yo this was film of the year for me I just watched it last night.

The scene where he's running through Philly and you got all the kids on their bikes with the Meek playing in the background was so awesome.

Stallone deserves a Oscar nominee for his performance here, did a good job of making you feel sorry for rocky too.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Great movie, excellent callbacks to all the previous Rocky movies.  Good "next generation" handover, soundtrack, etc.  What more could you ask for?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2015)

really  ?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> really  ?





"Is he talkin' to me?"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

I saw this and now I'm gonna watch the Rocky movies, which I've never seen. Creed was my movie of 2015


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

Never, it always seemed corny, but I hear it only starts getting campy after Rocky II


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

the first Rocky is an absolute classic

they get sillier as the series goes along, with IV and V being max camp, but the sixth, Rocky Balboa, grounds the series again with a tone similar to the first and Creed


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

Nothing beats the original Rocky.  However Rocky IV isn't that bad.  It's definitely one of the most emotional.  Plus it's the only one where Adrian drives a car.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

Rocky IV is a fun movie, and I love it, but let's not act like it's a good movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

It was atleast better than 5


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

I mean...not really. Despite Rocky V having a rep for being the worst movie in the series, it isn't any worse than IV. They're just bad in slightly different ways. IV just gets a pass because it's 60% music video and has a comic book character for a villain.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2016)

I think we can all agree that Rocky III has the best opening scene/Montage of any movie.

[YOUTUBE]pCr6gwFc3j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was atleast better than 5



I'd say the only "bad" movie in the Rocky series is Rocky V,even if Rocky IV was a little out there!

All the others are at least fun with Rocky,Creed and Rocky Balboa being great movies.

And this was a bloody amazing movie,goddamn,the best this year I'd say!

I would want at least one more movie with Adonis,but only if the actor and director return.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

*Sylvester Stallone Says ?Creed? Sequel Could Reunite Rocky and Apollo*



> One version of the story would take place in the past, which would mean bringing back Carl Weathers to play Apollo Creed, who died in 1985’s Rocky IV. “Ryan has some ideas of going forward and backward and actually seeing Rocky and Apollo together,” Stallone revealed. “Think of The Godfather 2. That’s what he was thinking of, which was kind of ambitious.” Stallone said he’d recently bumped into Weathers, who looked like he was still in good shape. “I can’t believe I got in the ring with him,” he says. “Even if it was play fighting.”





> Another option would be a linear story with Apollo’s son Adonis (Michael B. Jordan) taking on another challenger. “You’ll have him face a different opponent, which I would say is a more ferocious, big Russian,” Stallone says. “You can start to meld my experiences and then you start to bring different cultures into it. And you can see what’s happening with the Russians today in America. The complication will come with the girl’s ambition, because she’s not Adrian. She has places to go, things to see, the clock is running on her hearing.”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

On both ideas


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2016)

Creed was awesome, can't wait for the second


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

Creed 2 planned for November 2017


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Creed 2 planned for November 2017



So this meas Coogler ain't gonna do it.

It means that most likely it will be shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

yeah...on one hand I'm disappointed, because if there was gonna be a Creed 2, I wanted Coogler back at the helm, but at the same time, I also wanted Coogler to direct Black Panther, so I've mixed feelings


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

> “I really have mixed feelings about this, seriously,” he said. “I feel like Rocky, at the end of this movie on the steps, with the help of a young man, and he looks out and says, ‘From here, you can see your whole life’ — it sort of summarizes the whole thing. I don’t know how much further you can push Rocky.”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

The hell does Rocky need to be pushed for? His story is done,it's no longer needed. He _should_ be another Mickey.

Mah boi has already admitted on record that he's all about the dolla dolla bills y'all; so I'm sure he'll come back if the check is to his liking.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

Stallone already admittedly sullied Rocky once with Rocky V (I sorta disagree, but I digress); he's not going to do it again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

There is nothing to be sullied though, I'm saying his story has already closed and his appearances should be minor.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

Nothing to be sullied? The fitting conclusion could be sullied.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

:yeahsorry


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 11, 2016)

This was made just to get Sly an oscar, which he probably will.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2016)

Copy paste from the movie thread.


*Creed*

Had big hopes for this movie and ultimately ended up a little underwhelmed. Not fully sure if that was a product of expectations or just the movie wasn't great. I am a big Jordan fan and thought Stallone was good so their moments together (especially on the emotional side) worked well. I thought the pacing/progression was a little clunky and the soundtrack didn't blow me away. 

Maybe the biggest non-starter was that I didn't finish this movie feeling inspired. You know how you watch some movies with training or fighting or whatever and once it ends or even during it you want to workout and do what they were doing in the movie. I only ever got that once in this movie. The final fight was just okay as well.

Not bad but not great.

3/5


----------

